

The Case for Robot Cars - michaelkeenan
http://www.templetons.com/brad/robocars/robot-cars.html

======
stretchwithme
I think robotic cars are inevitable. But I also think its going to take
awhile. Cars will need to be able to distinguish between birds and toddlers
with a deal deal of certainty.

We'll get there. And when we do, we'll see a dramatic reduction in the size of
most cars and in the number of cars we'll need. A great many of us will be
taking cabs instead of owning. Our houses will lose their garages and traffic
systems will become realtime schedulers.

Don't get me started about robotic storage or how virtual factories will be
sharing the roads with us.

